# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2017



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2017 às 08:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

Manhã fresca e com alguma humidade, mas com céu totalmente limpo e temperaturas em rápida subida.

24º de máxima hoje para Braga, que na quinta-feira chega aos 30º.

Semana quente e seca (mais uma), mas com perspetivas de algumas mudanças lá para sexta-feira.

Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## cookie (2 Mai 2017 às 12:32)

Manhã solarenga por VC com o carro a marcar 17 graus às 8:30.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,7ºC*

Neste momento *14ºC* com vento de Leste a *24km/h.* Céu limpo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mai 2017 às 10:57)

Bom Dia.
Vem aí máxima a rondar os 30º, neste momento sigo já com *24,0º*
Céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2017 às 11:35)

Bom dia, 

calor por aqui, sigo com 25.2 ºc actuais, a mínima foi de *12.2 ºc *.

Vento E: 12 Km/h.


----------



## cookie (3 Mai 2017 às 12:03)

hoje por VC 19º às 9:00... o dia promete ser quente...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2017 às 12:45)

Sigo uns quentes *27ºC* e sopra uma brisa de ESE


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2017 às 13:05)

*27.4 ºc* actuais.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mai 2017 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Bastante calor com 29,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2017 às 21:10)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *27.8 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 23.3 ºc e 44% de HR, vento fraco.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, que vão atrasando a descida de temperatura.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2017 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui máxima de *27,1ºC*

Agora ainda estão *23ºC* o vento já sopra de Leste.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mai 2017 às 02:47)

Boa noite,

Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## kikofra (5 Mai 2017 às 02:48)

Chove forte no Porto


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mai 2017 às 03:07)

Ribombar


----------



## kikofra (5 Mai 2017 às 03:09)

Paelagius disse:


> Ribombar


Afinal nao foi impressao minha xD


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2017 às 03:10)

Trovoada por aqui 
Chove bem *11mm *acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mai 2017 às 03:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada por aqui
> Chove bem *11mm *acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 03:29)

Surreal a tempestade que se abate por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 03:42)

Trovoada! 


Que grande flash!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 03:42)

De um momento para o outro começou a chover torrencialmente e já vai nos 10.1mm em 20min.
E trovão enquanto escrevo!


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mai 2017 às 04:06)




----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 04:19)

Enfim, como não amar a meteorologia...Quando reparei que havia trovoada a SW, fui até lá fora para ver a chegada da célula. O mais impressionante foi a mudança brusca de tempo, pois estava uma noite maravilhosa, com um profundo silêncio e não mexia uma palha, apenas se ouviam os grilos e as rãs. Numa questão de 5 minutos começa a surgir o vento e a ouvir-se a chuva em aproximação. Via-se mesmo que vinha algo forte, o barulho era impressioante, parecia o barulho do mar.
Brutal chuvada com fortes rajadas.

O radar da Corunha registou uns ecos potentes, o de Arouca não leu bem esta frente.







Não vi trovoada, apenas começou a trovejar novamente quando a chuva acalmou, já eu estava dentro de casa.


Continuam os roncos ao longe. Bela noite.


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2017 às 04:23)

Por aqui ainda ronca muito perto, chove forte neste momento, embora o início da frente não foi tão forte como em Braga por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 04:43)

*15 mm *na última hora por cá, segundo a EMA. 


Parece que arranjaram não só o pluviómetro, como também temos de novo os dados de vento para Braga, após uns bons anos, bravo!


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2017 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

chuva  por vezes forte esta madrugada com alguns roncos  sigo com *30.6 mm* acumulados. 

Neste momento chove certinho com 13.2 ºc actuais.

*30.2 mm* no ISEP com un rain rate máximo de *120.9 mm/h *às 02:49 h 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Olhando ao radar aproximam-se células de SW, que deverão dar os aguaceiros e trovoadas pós frontais.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2017 às 09:51)

Já ronca, muito escuro a SW


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2017 às 10:35)

Chuva forte, até faz "fumo" 

EDIT: Trovão


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2017 às 10:57)

Bela chuvada, o acumulado subiu para os *35.2 mm *

11.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (5 Mai 2017 às 11:16)

Chuva e vento forte desde a Póvoa de Varzim até perto de são Mamede infesta. Por vezes torrencial...





 há pouco 12 graus na zona de são Mamede.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (5 Mai 2017 às 11:53)

Acordei a pouco com o ceu ainda cinzento, e ainda caia alguma a´gua, na rua estava gélido para quem ja se tinha habituado ao "verao"


----------



## qwerl (5 Mai 2017 às 13:48)

Boa tarde

A madrugada foi bastante animada por aqui, chuva por vezes forte com um período torrencial por volta das 2h e um ou outro trovão A queda de temperatura à passagem da frente também foi interessante: 3,5ºC em poucos minutos.

O dia segue fresco comparado aos dias anteriores: estão 17,8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sul.


----------



## ACampos (5 Mai 2017 às 14:00)

Fantástica célula a W/NW do Porto! Que puder, vá até à Foz/Castelo do Queijo/ Matosinhos


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2017 às 14:09)

ACampos disse:


> Fantástica célula a W/NW do Porto! Que puder, vá até à Foz/Castelo do Queijo/ Matosinhos



Bela célula ( Webcam de Grijó ) :






O vento assobia nas janelas, sopra a *30km/h* com rajadas acima dos* 50 km/h* de SW
Acumulados *22,4mm *


----------



## jonas (5 Mai 2017 às 15:05)

Boas,
Noite de chuva e de manha houve direito a trovoada! 
Agora céu parcialmente nublado.
O vento faz-se sentir, de SW.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 15:39)

Vê-se algumas mammatus a NW e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão distante.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 15:49)

Trovão mais intenso agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 15:50)

Vai roncando por cá. Ainda algo afastada.


----------



## dlourenco (5 Mai 2017 às 15:51)

Esposende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 15:52)

Grande trovão agora!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 16:03)

Grande chuvada acompanhada de granizo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 16:06)

Granizada!


----------



## CptRena (5 Mai 2017 às 17:20)

Boa tarde
Que tristeza. Por aqui a festa passou depressa e foi muito pouco animada.
A ver vamos se ainda vem mais alguma coisa, mas duvido.
Agora está sol com algumas nuvens em volta. Temperatura amena e vento moderado.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 20:11)

Ainda deu para apanhar dois relâmpagos e ouvir uns bons trovões. A trovoada vinha de SW mas depois começou-se a formar outra quase por cima daqui a N. Coloquei a máquina a filmar com a esperança de apanhar um relâmpago mesmo em frente a onde moro. A minha surpresa quando vejo o vídeo no pc e um dos relâmpagos é um anvil crawler a esticar-se pela foto toda!

Aqui ficam os registos:




Cloud shadow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Orphan Anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2017 às 20:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Ainda deu para apanhar dois relâmpagos e ouvir uns bons trovões. A trovoada vinha de SW mas depois começou-se a formar outra quase por cima daqui a N. Coloquei a máquina a filmar com a esperança de apanhar um relâmpago mesmo em frente a onde moro. A minha surpresa quando vejo o vídeo no pc e um dos relâmpagos é um anvil crawler a esticar-se pela foto toda!
> 
> Aqui ficam os registos:
> 
> ...


Certamente que estes são os melhores registos deste evento. Brutal!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Mai 2017 às 20:26)

Imagem cedida por Rui Canas
Moledo do Minho
Concelho de Caminha


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 23:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Ainda deu para apanhar dois relâmpagos e ouvir uns bons trovões. A trovoada vinha de SW mas depois começou-se a formar outra quase por cima daqui a N. Coloquei a máquina a filmar com a esperança de apanhar um relâmpago mesmo em frente a onde moro. A minha surpresa quando vejo o vídeo no pc e um dos relâmpagos é um anvil crawler a esticar-se pela foto toda!
> 
> Aqui ficam os registos:
> 
> ...



Belos registos! Essa última foto! 


Por cá sigo com *30,7 mm *acumulados. Muito bom para aquilo que tem chovido nos últimos meses. 


Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas breve. De momento não chove.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2017 às 23:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Ainda deu para apanhar dois relâmpagos e ouvir uns bons trovões. A trovoada vinha de SW mas depois começou-se a formar outra quase por cima daqui a N. Coloquei a máquina a filmar com a esperança de apanhar um relâmpago mesmo em frente a onde moro. A minha surpresa quando vejo o vídeo no pc e um dos relâmpagos é um anvil crawler a esticar-se pela foto toda!
> 
> Aqui ficam os registos:
> 
> ...



Belos registos! Essa última foto! 



Por cá sigo com *30,7 mm *acumulados. Muito bom para aquilo que tem chovido nos últimos meses. 


Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas breve. De momento não chove.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Mai 2017 às 23:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Certamente que estes são os melhores registos deste evento. Brutal!!!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos registos! Essa última foto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## cookie (6 Mai 2017 às 10:50)

Por VC de momento 17 graus, 85% HR e 1022 PA. 















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2017 às 10:14)

De momento céu limpo por VC, vento fraco e já 20 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos hoje um dia de calor, depois do dia de ontem ter estado razoavelmente quente - algo abafado.
O vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu encontra-se com nebulosidade alta.
Bem bom.
No que toca à precipitação, sigo com 20,1 mm resultado da chuva de de sexta (18,1 mm) e de sábado (2 mm).
Esperemos que seja apenas uma pequena parte do total do mês...a começar já amanhã com chuviscos. Será?!
Oxalá. 

*Ontem
Tmín: 8,3ºC
Tmáx: 25,5ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 10,7ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## Iceberg (8 Mai 2017 às 14:17)

Tempo muito abafado hoje por Braga, com as nuvens altas a toldarem ligeiramente o céu.

De hoje para Quarta, a diferença será substancial. A máxima em Braga descerá *doze *graus (30º para 18º).

Previsão de chuva, vento, trovoadas e granizo para os próximos dias.

A primavera, com as variações típicas desta estação, no seu esplendor.

Uma ótima semana para todos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mai 2017 às 14:38)

Boa tarde!
A temperatura já esteve nos *28,6º *que é para já a máxima do ano.
Agora sigo com *28,3º* e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mai 2017 às 15:14)

A temperatura já atingiu os 29º hoje, máxima do ano até agora.
Dia bastante quente.
Amanhã regressa (em princípio) a chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2017 às 22:29)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos uma *Tmáx* de *27,5ºC*.
Agora estamos com céu pouco nublado (nuvens médias\altas dispersas) e vento calmo. Tempo sereno e bastante agradável.

*Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## cookie (9 Mai 2017 às 12:20)

Ontem dia muito quente com 24 graus às 10:00. Hoje céu totalmente nublado com vento de sudoeste e 17 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2017 às 16:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vão caindo uns pingos
Dia muito mais fresco que ontem com *20,3ºC *e vento fraco a moderado. A mínima foi de *14,6ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mai 2017 às 18:12)

Boa tarde! 
Tempo abafado, já cairam uns pingos mas nada de mais! 
Entretanto nos nossos vizinhos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2017 às 18:17)

Boas,
Por aqui vai chovendo  Atuais *17ºC* com *82%* de Humidade.

Extremos de hoje, máxima *18.6 °C*  e mínima *14.9 °C *


----------



## quimdabrita (9 Mai 2017 às 19:09)

Vamos mesmo ter trovoada como anunciam ou nem por isso?


----------



## cookie (9 Mai 2017 às 21:40)

Às 20:56 pareceu-me ouvir um ronco ao longe. Alguém confirma? Choveu certinho entre as 18:20 e as 19:00. E há pouco também caiu um aguaceiro. Sempre pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mai 2017 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Grande carga de água neste momento!

Edit: 2mm acumulados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2017 às 22:46)

Boa noite,
Chove forte neste momento, intensidade da chuva a *98,3 mm/hr *
Sigo com *15,1ºC* e vento de Leste. Acumulados *2,4mm*


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite,

Ei o que chove… E está algo abafado…


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2017 às 22:51)

Chuvada  por aqui neste  momento  

Até  faz "fumo ".


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2017 às 22:58)

Grande  carga de água, antes da chuvada tinha 0.3 mm, neste momento sigo  com 6.4 mm 

Isep quase nos 10 mm 


http://m.meteo.isep.ipp.pt


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2017 às 23:04)

Já nao chove,  sigo com 8.4 mm acumulados , que belo aguaceiro


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2017 às 23:17)

Volta  a chover com intensidade, gotas  muito grossas , 10.2 mm acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2017 às 23:26)

Acumulados *3,6mm*

Aumento repentino da velocidade do vento, rodou para Sul sopra moderado com rajadas, última foi de* 61km/h *


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2017 às 23:29)

Clarão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2017 às 23:34)

Mais um belo clarão a sul!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mai 2017 às 23:39)

Dois clarões à pouco!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 00:02)

Bom ronco agora mesmo. 


Começou a chover.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 00:03)

Grande clarão acompanhado de um bom trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 00:11)

Que bela trovoada. Descargas bem espaçadas mas está uma noite bem tranquila. Os trovões soam mesmo bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 00:22)

Chove puxada a vento de SSW 

Rajada de *62km/h* há minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 00:23)

Ca bomba!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 00:25)

Grande estouro!


----------



## PauloSR (10 Mai 2017 às 00:25)

Boa noite!

Chove de forma moderada na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Belo som!!! Grande trovão... saudades disto!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 00:39)

Que trovoada fantástica, é cada bomba!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite.

Bela trovoada, mas curta - pelas 23h.
O dia terminou com *8,4 mm* de precipitação por vezes forte.
Agora continua a chover, bastante...e o *acumulado* é de *2,3 mm*.
O vento é moderado de SSO.
Boa rega em perspectiva...


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 00:55)

Chove moderado agora mas já esteve a chover torrencialmente durante alguns minutos. 16mm acumulados.


----------



## Macuser (10 Mai 2017 às 01:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ca bomba!




Essa também eu ouvi e Bem.. 

Foi mesmo aqui por cima entre Braga e Sameiro

La fora a estrada é um Rio


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 01:04)

Ainda chegou a chover forte, mas parece que já terminou.


A tal bomba que estremeceu com as paredes. Coincide com a hora do post e tudo.


----------



## Macuser (10 Mai 2017 às 01:26)

Se olharmos os modelos para os próximos 3 dias, sobretudo o GFS, e se olharmos as previsões do IPMA e sobretudo avisos... não acham que um amarelo a fugir para o Laranja nestas zonas Norte ja devia estar a ser ativado?

Aquele CAPE a aumentar, e a confirmar-se, amanha, não da espaço a muitos desenvolvimentos?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 01:46)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 01:48)

Macuser disse:


> Se olharmos os modelos para os próximos 3 dias, sobretudo o GFS, e se olharmos as previsões do IPMA e sobretudo avisos... não acham que um amarelo a fugir para o Laranja nestas zonas Norte ja devia estar a ser ativado?
> 
> Aquele CAPE a aumentar, e a confirmar-se, amanha, não da espaço a muitos desenvolvimentos?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Isso já não é de agora. O IPMA já há muito que parece que passou a levar isto numa brincadeira. Não tenho certezas quanto ao que se pode esperar amanhã, mas sim, pelo menos um aviso amarelo parece justificável. Mais uma vez vão emiti-los em cima do acontecimento, de certeza.


----------



## Macuser (10 Mai 2017 às 02:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isso já não é de agora. O IPMA já há muito que parece que passou a levar isto numa brincadeira. Não tenho certezas quanto ao que se pode esperar amanhã, mas sim, pelo menos um aviso amarelo parece justificável. Mais uma vez vão emiti-los em cima do acontecimento, de certeza.




Eu não sou meteorologista, mas humidade QB, Cape Alto, Movimentos Verticais... entre o meio dia e as 15 no GFS.
Isso não é algo?


Entretanto do IPMA as 02AM, toda a gente está acordada 

"**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoada e/ou rajadas de vento.

Válido entre *2017-05-10 05:59:59* e *2017-05-10 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

 Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

 Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>"


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *11.8 mm*. 

Hoje sigo com *0.5 mm* até ao momento.

14.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (10 Mai 2017 às 07:18)

Boas,
ontem choveu la para as 21-22h
Hoje nao dei conta de chover.
estao 14 graus .
Hoje promete


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mai 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia! Aguaceiros fracos a moderados


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui um vídeo dos trovões desta noite:


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 09:15)

Clarão distante e difuso sobre  o mar 

Boa linha em aproximação  segundo  radar


----------



## Stinger (10 Mai 2017 às 09:51)

A tal linha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 10:49)

Já chove . Bastante escuro para o mar.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 10:51)

Escuridão para Sul e SW, já chove por aqui também


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 13:04)

Boas, 

chove bem pelo Porto, sigo com *14 mm* acumulados e a subir 

14.4 ºc actuais.

Maio segue com *61,8 mm *acumulados


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mai 2017 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde.
Por aqui estão apenas *12,9º* de temperatura.
Sigo com 9,4mm acumulados, chove bem.
Segunda-Feira por esta hora estavam 28º, diferença de 15º portanto.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 13:33)

Snifa disse:


> Maio segue com *61,8 mm *acumulados



É um autêntico Déjá-Vu do ano passado. Valor bem generoso tendo em conta o que temos tido.


----------



## jonas (10 Mai 2017 às 13:58)

Aguaceiro forte que parou há 5 min
Finalmente uma chuvinha de jeito.


----------



## etvanp (10 Mai 2017 às 15:00)

Começa bem o evento...
http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ave...aveiro-destroi-telhados-de-casas-8462900.html


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2017 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o início da tarde foi pluvioso, com aguaceiro\chuva por vezes fortes.
O *acumulado* está nos *22,4 mm*.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra agora fraco de SE.


----------



## supercell (10 Mai 2017 às 17:11)

Moro perto do local do tornado, numa altura de chuva intensa a luz franquejou mas não dei pelo aumento do vento, pelo que deve ter sido muito localizado...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mai 2017 às 18:23)

Grande chuvada


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 19:38)

Boas,
Por aqui acumulado está nos *13,7mm*.  

Para o mar o céu está coberto por bigornas de duas células, bem visíveis na imagem satélite: 






Neste momento *16,7ºC* e vento de SSW a* 29km/h.* Rajada máxima de *67km/h *

Pressão a descer lentamente, *995 hPa *agora.


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2017 às 20:13)

Dia cinzento com alguns aguaceiros moderados de manhã mas de tarde apenas 1 aguaceiro pelas 15:00. Deixo a foto que fiz pelas 17:30 quando estava parada em cima da ponte


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2017 às 20:29)

A reportagem também já passou no Telejornal da RTP Internacional...

Mini tornado destrói telhados de casas e empresas em Aveiro Várias empresas e pelo menos duas habitações que ficam nas imediações da Zona Industrial da Tabueira, em Aveiro ficaram esta quarta-feira parcialmente destruídas devido a um mini tornado que surgiu de súbito na região. Ao que o CM apurou, voaram as coberturas de pavilhões e habitações da zona. O tornado também causou danos consideráveis na rede elétrica, que levaram à suspensão do fornecimento de energia.

Fonte: CM

*EDIT:* Reportagem vídeo RTP


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2017 às 20:47)

Ouvi há pouco um ronco. Aqui o PRT screen do lightningmaps 


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 22:13)

Boas, 

Chove com intensidade neste momento,  sigo com 18.2 mm acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 22:19)

Chuva puxada a vento, acumulado subiu para os *15mm* 

Vento sopra de Sul a *30km/h* com rajadas, *67km/h* há instantes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 22:30)

Clarão para Noroeste


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2017 às 22:35)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, 28,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2017 às 22:45)

Que chuvada,  gotas  enormes


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite,


Avista-se trovoada em direcção a SW.


Neste momento não chove, mas há pouco caíu um aguaceiro brutal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2017 às 23:48)

Chove praticamente na horizontal 

Rajada de *72km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2017 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

Os aguaceiros, alguns deles fortes foram-se sucedendo no resto do dia.
O *acumulado* foi de *28,5 mm*.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas.
Virá aí mais "festa"?!





*Radar dinâmico do IPMA das 23.55h*.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 00:29)

Rajada de *90 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 01:00)

Chove torrencialmente , sigo com* 7,6mm* acumulados 
Com um rate máximo de *171,3 mm/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 01:19)

Já com *12,7mm* acumulados. 

Intensidade máxima foi de *216,2 mm/Hr *


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

aguaceiros por vezes fortes esta madrugada, sigo com *17.8 mm *acumulados.Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *21.8 mm*.

12.9ºc actuais.

Vísíveis boas torres sobre o mar 


*87,4 mm *este mês, a ver se chega aos 100 mm até ao fim do evento


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2017 às 08:06)

Bom dia.

Por aqui os aguaceiros, que se foram sucedendo ao longo da madrugada, permitiram um *acumulado* de *28,4 mm* (o mesmo de ontem).
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, mas com algumas rajadas fortes acompanhando os aguaceiros.

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 08:26)

Que chuvada que até faz "fumo" 22.4 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2017 às 08:29)

Por aqui há pouco mais um aguaceiro curto mas vigoroso.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *30,7 mm*.

E, pelo que vejo no satélite, mais células estão a começar a formar-se ao largo do continente. Com o aquecimento diurno poderemos ter mais aguaceiros generosos, e o tal granizo previsto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Mai 2017 às 08:57)

Bom Dia!
Por aqui muitos aguaceiros, cai um agora bastante intenso, o acumulado está em *18mm*.
A temperatura é também ela relativamente baixa, sigo com *11,3º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Mai 2017 às 09:49)

Para já passou a chuva, sigo com 21mm acumulados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 12:36)

Boas,
Fortes aguaceiros durante a noite, o acumulado está nos *17,5 mm*. 
Pelas 1:07h a intensidade da chuva chegou aos *216,3 mm/hr *, uma descarga impressionante.

Rajada máxima de *90km/h* de SSW às 0:21h. Neste momento céu nublado com abertas, sigo com *16,8ºC* e vento a *34km/h.*
Olhando para a imagem satélite, boas células a caminho


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 13:00)

Muito escuro para o mar, começou a chover


----------



## cookie (11 Mai 2017 às 13:40)

Não consigo publicar as fotos... Alguém pode dar uma ajudinha? A opção BBC do imgur desapareceu

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 13:47)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo publicar as fotos... Alguém pode dar uma ajudinha? A opção BBC do imgur desapareceu
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Tá tudo normal com o imgur...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo publicar as fotos... Alguém pode dar uma ajudinha? A opção BBC do imgur desapareceu
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


é assim: Carregas em New Post, depois em uplod images,  em seguida carregas a imagem em Brose e finalmente aparece lá o link da imagem, do lado direito está copy e ao lado está uma seta, carregas nessa seta e está lá a opção BBC.


----------



## cookie (11 Mai 2017 às 14:46)

Não tenho qualquer seta ao lado do copy... Em baixo tenho os links do Pinterest, Facebook e mais alguns... Nada da opção BBC... O Link direto da imagem é este

Hoje de manhã tirei umas de uma célula interessante que deve ter descarregado por Famalicão ou até mais para o interior pelas 11:30 aproximadamente... 

Descarreguei a APP e nem assim... Miséria!?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 14:53)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão agora mesmo, muito escuro para SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 14:55)

Trovoada e chuva forte


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mai 2017 às 14:56)

Rimbombar


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 14:56)

Confirma-se, troveja

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 14:57)

Valente


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mai 2017 às 14:57)

Relâmpago a S


----------



## ruka (11 Mai 2017 às 15:06)

raio e trovão junto ao estádio do dragão


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2017 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Dia de aguaceiros torrenciais mas quanto à trovoada está muito fraco. Ontem durante o dia nada e hoje também nada. 
O acumulado de hoje vai nos 40,1mm e o mês com 104,9mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2017 às 16:18)

Boa tarde.

Por cá mais aguaceiros, um deles há cerca de 45 minutos forte, e o *acumulado* subiu para os *39,1 mm*.
Aguardam-se mais aguaceiros, veremos se com trovoada ou não.
E oxalá não venha o granizo - as culturas não iam gostar nada


----------



## Stinger (11 Mai 2017 às 16:30)

Ceu quase limpo e com mar com boas vagas

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Mai 2017 às 16:31)

Vista para norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2017 às 19:28)

Bom fim de tarde.

Os aguaceiros tem sido fracos, sem mais acumulação.
No satélite (SAT 24) há uma massa nebulosa a caminho do NO da península.
Não sei se tem actividade eléctrica, mas pode ser que ainda tenha boa capacidade convectiva.






No *RADAR do IPMA* à mesma hora já se "vê" qualquer coisa:






E boas células um pouco por todo o continente...


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2017 às 19:41)

Boas,

*25.8 mm* acumulados por aqui.

De momento sem chuva, mas com o céu a escurecer a Oeste.

15.6 ºc actuais, vento SSW 19 Km/h.

A ver se chego ainda hoje aos 100 mm mensais


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mai 2017 às 22:23)

Trovoada e aguaceiro forte!!!


----------



## jonas (11 Mai 2017 às 22:49)

Dia animado por ca!
Agora cai mais um aguaceiro!Os campos agradecem...


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2017 às 23:00)

Mais um aguaceiro forte e vêm mais a caminho. 44.2mm


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2017 às 23:20)

Trovão distante


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2017 às 23:27)

Clarão agora mesmo para NW


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mai 2017 às 23:42)

De momento parou a chuva
Clarões a S/O


----------



## cookie (11 Mai 2017 às 23:47)

Caiu há pouco um forte aguaceiro, o vento é moderado. Estão 16 graus e pelas 23:00 ia na A28 e vi (não se ouviu o ronco) um grande clarão na zona de vila chã. Devem estar a cair no mar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2017 às 00:14)

Vários clarões a SW 

Chove bem puxado a vento , acumulados* 0,8mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2017 às 00:16)

Bom aguaceiro a cair neste momento.
E uma boa assinatura de radar a chegar à zona de V.N. Famalicão:







Terminei a 5ª feira com *40,1 mm* de *precipitação*.
No novo dia já tenho *1 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2017 às 00:20)

Chuva torrencial! Acumulado já nos 1,5mm.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Mai 2017 às 00:39)

Boa noite. O acumulado do dia de ontem atingiu os 49,5mm. 30 mm nas últimas três horas do dia. Hoje segue com 1 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Mai 2017 às 00:52)

Trovoada em Espinho neste momento

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2017 às 00:54)

Confirmo trovoada


----------



## tugaafonso (12 Mai 2017 às 00:55)

Chuva muito forte neste momento em lousada. Até deita fumo!l


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 01:06)

Boa noite,

Este foi forte…


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2017 às 01:09)

Trovão muito forte


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 01:10)

Mais outro… São longos


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 01:18)

A chuva é tanta que não deixa espaço para a luz passar. Outro clarão!

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2017 às 01:19)

Mais outro que durou bastantes segundos  ! 

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## superstorm (12 Mai 2017 às 01:22)

Boas noites... por aqui confirmo um ronco quase sem fim.... isto promete?
Cumps


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 01:29)

Mais outro ronco… Mas já não tão pronunciado e demorado.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Mai 2017 às 01:30)

De vez em quando bomba forte

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 01:45)

superstorm disse:


> Boas noites... por aqui confirmo um ronco quase sem fim.... isto promete?
> Cumps



Surgem com pouca regularidade. E a luz é bastante difusa.

Até ao momento, este foi o máximo


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2017 às 02:10)

Boa madrugada.

Trovoada nem vê-la! (a não ser que depois de inserir este post ela venha para cá...).
Continua a chover.
Sigo com* 10,4 mm* de *precipitação*.
O vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2017 às 02:32)

Torna a chover com bastante intensidade

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2017 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte e com alguns roncos 

*30 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

13.9 ºc actuais.

Maio segue com *127,2 mm* acumulados, excelente valor em apenas 12 dias


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2017 às 08:00)

Grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mai 2017 às 13:58)

Boa tarde! Noite de chuva, vento e trovoada! Há relatos aqui na zona de barracas que ficaram sem telhado.
Daqui a nada coloco fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, depois das boas chuvadas da madrugada, ainda tivemos aguaceiros pela manhã, o que elevou o *acumulado* diário para os *34,8 mm*.



Snifa disse:


> Maio segue com *127,2 mm* acumulados, excelente valor em apenas 12 dias


Excelente mesmo!
Com isto o mês por cá vai nos *131,8 mm* e nos últimos 13 dias (30 de abril incluído) o *acumulado* vai em *163,3 mm*.
Mais que bom, isto é mesmo aquilo que necessitávamos. As previsões de médio prazo apontaram para um Abril e um maio extremamente secos no NO - felizmente (ou infelizmente...) a meteorologia por vezes prega partidas.

São bons dias, antes do sol que aí virá. Já sem o elevado calor previsto na semana passada. O que até nem será mau de todo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Mai 2017 às 14:25)

Isto passou-se por volta das 23h em Vila Praia de Âncora, são barracas de animais. 
Possivelmente um tornado muito localizado. 
Sei que os meus colegas estiveram no local


----------



## jonas (12 Mai 2017 às 17:23)

Aguaceiro forte!
Dia animado hoje, agora ao fim do dia deve acalmar.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2017 às 17:35)

Boas,

pelas 16:30 h caiu um forte aguaceiro que fez o acumulado subir para os *34.8 mm* 

Neste momento sem chuva e 14.3 ºc actuais, vento moderado de SW.

O ano hidrológico ultrapassou os 1000 mm, com *1002,6 mm* actuais desde 01/10/2016.

No ISEP o rain rate atingiu os 102.36 mm/h às 16:32 h.

Segue agora com *39.4 mm* acumulados 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## GabKoost (12 Mai 2017 às 19:59)

O resumo dos últimos 3 dias coloca a precipitação deste evento acima dos 110mm.
Sem dúvida que foi um verdadeiro MILAGRE tendo em conta o estado das coisas desde o fim de Junho 2016 e as previsões para os meses que se avizinham.
Ninguém teria imaginado isso há cerca de 10 dias atrás!
Esta chuva vem sem dúvida devolver humidade às serras que estavam prestes a explodir à primeira faísca e dá um pouco de alívio em termos de agricultura.
Continuamos bem abaixo da média anual mas já não nos níveis trágicos que se previam.

Agora é ver o que se pode espremer amanhã. Mais uns mm antes de um período de seca não fariam mal a ninguém.


----------



## cookie (13 Mai 2017 às 09:57)

Aguaceiro forte agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (13 Mai 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro forte

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2017 às 11:07)

Bom dia, 

boa chuvada por aqui e com gotas grossas, *2.8 mm* acumulados 

15.1 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2017 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Dia com céu bastante nublado com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco. A mínima foi *14,3ºC *e a máxima de* 20,2ºC*

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem, ao Pôr-do-sol na Praia junto à Capela do Senhor da Pedra : 













Sigo com *16,8ºC *e vento fraco. O mês segue com *88,9mm* acumulados


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mai 2017 às 22:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia com céu bastante nublado com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco. A mínima foi *14,3ºC *e a máxima de* 20,2ºC*
> 
> ...


Fantástico pôr do sol, Adoro!!!  Parabéns!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2017 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima foi *21,9ºC*

Neste momento cheira a mato queimado, estão *19ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de ENE.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mai 2017 às 13:57)

Dia quente aqui por Braga, com algumas nuvens dispersas que apenas abafam um pouco mais o ambiente.

A partir de amanhã, mudança térmica substancial, com os ventos a rodarem a sua origem para NW e intensificando no litoral e terras altas do interior.

Dos 29º de máxima hoje passaremos para 18º na quinta-feira. Com o vento a aumentar o desconforto térmico.

Pelo que, hoje esplanadas preenchidas, nos próximos dias nem tanto.

Tempo ainda de Primavera. Variável.

Abraço para todos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia ,

Por Gaia, temperatura a rondar os *17ºC* e está a chuviscar 

Vento fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mai 2017 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Foram _muitos_ dias de calor (2), que culminaram com uma *Tmáx* de *27,9ºC* no dia de ontem.

Hoje, chuva...nem vê-la!
Apenas para lá do Marão foi consistente com acumulação.
Pelo Litoral norte apenas uns chuviscos nalgumas zonas.

Efectuei a manutenção do udómetro da EMA de Luzim-Penafiel  (que estava entupido) e não tinha acumulação de água no funil...

O céu encontra-se agora pouco nublado (nuvens baixas-médias-altas mas dispersas).
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNO.
A frente que nos traria chuva ou aguaceiros já está em Espanha. Gozem então o sol...

*Tactual: 22,4ºC
Hr: 57%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi *20,2ºC* pelas 10:40h da manhã.

Durante a tarde o vento começou a soprar moderado de Noroeste, com isso a temperatura foi descendo. No final da tarde, as abertas entre as nuvens ainda criaram uns belos raios crepusculares, deixo aqui uma foto que tirei na altura:







Sigo com *13,8ºC* mínima do dia, com* 85%* de Humidade e o vento NW a *16km/h *


----------



## jonas (18 Mai 2017 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Estes ultimos dias têm sido de sol, por vezes com algumas nuvens.
Ontem a noite o vento de NW fez-se notar e com ele veio o desconforto termico.
Tatual de 12 graus.


----------



## qwerl (18 Mai 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi de céiu pouco nublado/céu limpo e nortada moderada, com algum desconforto térmico mas aceitável.
A mínima desta noite foi mais baixa com *11,0ºC*
Neste momento continua a soprar a nortada e estão *13,1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco com sol e algumas nuvens.

Mínima de *11,1ºC* e máxima de apenas *16,6ºC *o vento de Norte que soprou durante todo o dia não deixou a temperatura subir mais. 

Neste momento *12,6ºC* e vento fraco de NNE


----------



## jonas (20 Mai 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia,
Dia com algum calor que avizinha, sigo com 21.7 e vento moderado de NE


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2017 às 11:33)

Bom dia,

Minima de *10,8ºC*.

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas, estão *20,6ºC* com *53%* de humidade.

Vento fraco de ENE , não tarda muito a brisa marítima aparecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2017 às 13:03)

Temperatura nos *23,3ºC*, a brisa de WSW começou a soprar agora mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2017 às 01:11)

Boas,

Por aqui ontem a máxima foi de *24,1ºC* 

Agora a noite segue bastante agradável, ainda com *21,3ºC* e vento de ENE a *19km/h
*
Céu com alguma nebulosidade  alta.


----------



## qwerl (21 Mai 2017 às 02:14)

Boa noite

Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,9°C
O dia foi agradável com nortada no litoral e algumas nuvens altas
Neste momento o vento vai soprando de leste e a temperatura tem vindo a subir devagar, estão 21,5°C, noite de verão


----------



## jonas (21 Mai 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia,
Noite de verao, neste momento ceu nublado por nuvens altas.
Temperatura ja nos 22.9 graus.
Algum fumo no ar devido a um incendio para os lados de baltar.
2 dias de calor e ja comeca a praga..


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mai 2017 às 09:54)

Bom Dia.
A noite foi muito quente,  mínima de 19,2.
Neste momento o calor começa a apertar e provavelmente terei mais de 30 graus aqui hoje.
Por agora 25 graus.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mai 2017 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Já bastante quente a esta hora com 28.3ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2017 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Primeira mínima tropical do ano *20,1ºC* às 00:03h , a partir dessa hora foi sempre a subir ..

Céu encontra-se nublado por nuvens altas. Ambiente abafado sigo com *24,8ºC* e vento de ENE a *16km/h.
*
Cheguei há pouco da Praia de Francelos, o ambiente por lá ainda é mais quente do que aqui em cima. São poucos os dias em que isso acontece, apenas quando a Lestada vence a brisa marítima e aí o ar quente do interior ao ser levado para os locais mais baixos, do litoral sofre compressão adiabática e torna-se ainda mais quente.

Algumas temperaturas nas estações do Litoral : 
- Leca da Palmeira:* 27,7ºC*
- Porto de Leixões: *27,1ºC*
- Praia da Aguda: *28,1ºC*


----------



## AJCS (21 Mai 2017 às 13:01)

Bom dia,

Por cá já estão 28,3ºC PA 1011 mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2017 às 13:06)

As estações Leça da Palmeira e Praia da Aguda ,registam agora *31,8ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2017 às 16:01)

Serra do Pilar nos *32,5ºC *!


----------



## AJCS (21 Mai 2017 às 16:18)

Por cá neste momento 29,8ºC PA 1009 Mbar

Porquê uma pressão tão baixa e temperaturas tão altas? Acho que nunca tinha registado esta combinação!


----------



## qwerl (21 Mai 2017 às 16:30)

Boas

Por aqui dia e noite quente e abafado, com algumas nuvens altas.
A mínima desta noite foi tropical com *20,3ºC*, ainda assim penso que este valor será batido ainda hoje
A máxima até agora foi de *30,6ºC* (à sombra, ao sol está bem pior). O céu está a limpar  e estão* 28,2ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mai 2017 às 16:35)

Céu pouco nublado e parece que ainda não é hoje que ultrapassamos os 30º, a máxima ficou nos 29,8º
Agora já em descida...


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mai 2017 às 01:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> As estações Leça da Palmeira e Praia da Aguda ,registam agora *31,8ºC *



Estava no mar, e por essa altura, o vento caíra. Estava um calor danado… Ainda caíram uns pingos. Depois, o vento rodou para norte, soprando moderado.


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Mai 2017 às 11:57)

Boas. Por aqui mais um dia de muito sol, não será tão quente como ontem, mas a partir de amanhã, subida acentuada de temperatura, sobretudo da máxima e com ela os incêndios. Começa cedo este ano, espero bem que o verão não seja tão quente como o ano passado, senão vai ser bonito vai.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Manhã com bastante humidade e nevoeiro,  a mínima foi *14,5ºC*. Durante a tarde esteve céu mais limpo, máxima de *19,9ºC*

Agora estão *18,5ºC* o vento está fraco de SSE.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *16.4 ºc* .

Neste momento já 23.8 ºc, com vento E 16 Km/h e 56 % HR.

Dia quente em perspectiva. contudo os 34ºc de máxima previstos pelo IPMA parecem-me algo excessivos


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mínima de *16,8ºC*

Agora sigo com *24,1ºC* e vento de ENE a *29km/h*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mai 2017 às 09:44)

Bom Dia.
Hoje certamente será o primeiro dia do ano a ultrapassar os 30º por aqui, espero 32\33º
A próxima madrugada também será quente com muitos locais a terem mínima tropical certamente!
Por agora sigo com 24,6º


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 11:45)

Já com 28.5 ºc 

Lestada moderada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 12:14)

No Porto Leixões *30,8ºC *


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Mai 2017 às 12:39)

Boas. Por aqui, o sol já queima bem. Está um dia de fazer inveja ao verão. Vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 13:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No Porto Leixões *30,8ºC *


Neste momento já com vento de NNW e apenas *20,8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 13:20)

*31.1 ºc* e um vento quente de E/ENE


----------



## jonas (23 Mai 2017 às 13:24)

33.5 graus e vento quente
Hoje vai aos 35...


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mai 2017 às 13:37)

Por aqui, para já, a temperatura está abaixo um pouco do previsto, com "apenas" 29,7º
Vamos ver se ainda vai aos 33\34º previstos.
Estava com receio que o meu radiation shield artesanal quando viessem os dias com o sol a apertar não fosse eficaz e a temperatura disparasse mas felizmente parece que ficou bem construído


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 13:50)

Atuais *31,2ºC* com vento quente de Leste a *15km/h *


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mai 2017 às 15:12)

*31,3º* de máxima até agora, não parece que suba muito mais.
Sendo assim fica aquém do previsto, e ainda bem!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 15:53)

*33.5 ºc*  que bafo, máxima do ano 

Ainda vento E a 9 Km/h.

ISEP nos *34.0 ºc* 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2017 às 16:09)

35ºC  por Ponte de Lima ás 14h UTC, está impossível nas ruas, aliás hoje devo bater o recorde para o mês de Maio. Vamos ver até que temperatura chego


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mai 2017 às 17:03)

Boa tarde,

34,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 17:14)

Junto ao IPO do Porto muito calor , apenas correr uma brisa quente.. 

Aqui ao lado, estação do ISEP regista agora *34,4ºC

*


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 17:18)

Grande bafo, *34.0 ºc* actuais ( nova máxima do ano) 

É só ar quente


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mai 2017 às 17:28)

Atingi agora *31,6º* (nova máxima do dia\ano)
Vamos ver se ainda sobe aos 32º


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2017 às 17:48)

Ás 4h UTC ia com 35.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 18:38)

Valores brutais, o poder destas lestadas começa a ser medonho...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 18:57)

Neste situações o vale do Douro é um autêntico "forno"
Estação do Wunderground Várzea Do Douro, na zona de Castelo de Paiva , registou *37.8 °C *de temperatura máxima. 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVR3#history


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 19:14)

Não percebo porque o Wundeground insiste em manter estas estações on line...

Esta em Gondomar ( SMPC ) segue com *40.9 ºc*  e teve uma máxima de *43 ºc* hoje...enfim..

Uma estação que pertence ao Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil, não deveria apresentar estes valores disparatados...






Ou há condições para ter uma boa estação, e bem instalada com valores fiáveis, ou então para este disparate mais vale não ter...e muito menos on line...

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOGO5#history


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mai 2017 às 20:13)

Ainda 32,0°C a esta hora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 21:05)

Neste momento *29,9ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de Norte/ NNE


----------



## Minhometeo (23 Mai 2017 às 21:09)

Boa tarde .

Dia muito quente ,com temperatura maxima de 35º c.

A esta hora ainda 30º c .


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2017 às 21:18)

Ainda com 28.5 ºc


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mai 2017 às 22:03)

28°c uma noite de fazer inveja as noites de verao.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2017 às 22:25)

Temperatura estabilizada nos *29,4ºC
*
Vento de NE a 11km/h


----------



## jonas (23 Mai 2017 às 22:28)

Hoje vou dormir sem cobertores 
..estao 24 graus


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2017 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *24.8 ºc *

Neste momento já 25.4 ºc , vento moderado de Leste com rajadas.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mai 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia, por cá estão 21,7ºC e PA 1014 mbar,

Vai ser outro dia difícil.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2017 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *24,8ºC *

Agora estão *25,4ºC *e o vento sopra de ENE a *26km/h* com rajadas de ar quente


----------



## jonas (24 Mai 2017 às 07:26)

Boas, vento de leste ja com 22 graus.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia, 

Mínima tropical de 21,8°C e atualmente já vai nos 26,2°C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 09:02)

Bom Dia.
Por aqui também mínima tropical, com 22,2º
Agora já segue em subida rápida com 26,3º


----------



## Minhometeo (24 Mai 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia torrido , 9 da manha e ja nos 30 º c !


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2017 às 09:13)

Junto ao IPO do Porto já com muito calor e vento seco de Leste ,a estação do ISEP marca agora *27,4ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2017 às 09:25)

Já vai nos 29,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2017 às 10:23)

28.6 ºC actuais..

Lestada bem marcada


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 10:48)

Mais quente hoje que ontem à mesma hora, sigo com *28,7º*


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2017 às 11:08)

O ISEP já vai nos *30.1 ºc* .

Por aqui pouco falta com *29.7 ºc* actuais 

Se esta lestada se mantêm pela tarde fora, a máxima supera seguramente os 35 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2017 às 11:13)

Porto de Leixões já com *31.5ºC
*
http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia

EDIT: 11:17h já entrou a brisa marítima ,temperatura a descer rapidamente *24,8ºC*


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Mai 2017 às 11:28)

Boas. Por aqui mais um dia de tosta. Já está um calor a esta hora, que não se aguenta fonix. É talvez o meu dia de aniversário mais quente que me recordo.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 11:37)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boas. Por aqui mais um dia de tosta. Já está um calor a esta hora, que não se aguenta fonix. É talvez o meu dia de aniversário mais quente que me recordo.


Parabéns Nando! Um dia feliz, apesar do calor! 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Mai 2017 às 11:56)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns Nando! Um dia feliz, apesar do calor!
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



Exato, obrigado! Abraço!


----------



## 1337 (24 Mai 2017 às 12:00)

Máxima em Ponte de Lima de 36.3ºc  no dia de ontem


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2017 às 13:07)

Boas,

Impressionantes as temperaturas que se registavam hoje logo pela manhã, cá no litoral norte. Às 11h, tudo acima da casa dos 30ºC, desde Aveiro até Viana do Castelo. 


Por aqui às 12h seguia com 31,9ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde.
Está um dia muito quente, acabei de atingir a máxima do ano, com *31,8º*
Provavelmente ainda vai subir bem mais, vamos ver até que temperatura chega hoje.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mai 2017 às 13:17)

Neste momento 32,2ºC e a subir


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 13:40)

Muito calor, sigo com *32,4º* e a subir rápido!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Mai 2017 às 13:42)

Aqui marca  36•c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Aqui marca  36•c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Por aqui também, vento de Leste


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 14:49)

*33,2º* e em subida....


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2017 às 16:38)

Já se vê um cogumelo a N. Mais logo coloco fotos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2017 às 16:53)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *30,9ºC.*

Agora estão *25,5ºC* com vento de WSW a *18km/h*
Células a crescer a Leste, uma delas já com uma boa estrutura, pelo radar deve ser a que está na zona da Régua.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mai 2017 às 17:07)

Aqui tive máxima de *33,6º *
Agora com o vento de NW a temperatura já em descida com 29,9º mas humidade a aumentar o que torna o tempo mais "abafado"
40% HR de momento.


----------



## Minhometeo (24 Mai 2017 às 19:04)

Hoje a TMAX  foi mais baixa do que ontem ,ficou pelos 31 º c ,depois dos 35 º c de ontem ( valor inedito e historico para o mes de maio , penso eu ) .

Atualmente ainda estao 29 º c .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

Boas,

Foto que tirei hoje ao poente, visível o efeito do sol "filtrado" devido à concentração de poeiras Africanas :






Neste momento *22,3ºC* e *73%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de SW.

Está abafado.


----------



## qwerl (24 Mai 2017 às 23:11)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *22,8ºC*, no entanto a temperatura rondou os 25ºC quase toda a noite com rajadas fortes de leste. O sensor está a uma cota baixa, sobe-se uns metros e nota-se logo a diferença, vento de leste e ar quente, em locais uns metros mais alto a mínima não deve ter descido dos 25ºC. Esta é a 2ª noite tropical do mês.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e mais uma vez muito quente, apesar da temperatura máxima ter sido mais baixa um pouco, a humidade foi superior, o que dá para suar muito

Há pouco a temperatura desceu até 19,4ºC mas o vento chegou e já vai nos *20,3ºC *


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 02:47)

Trovoada!


----------



## dj_teko (25 Mai 2017 às 02:57)

Realmente


----------



## dj_teko (25 Mai 2017 às 03:01)

Grande bomba agora mesmo embora bastante longe as janelas estremeceram


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Mai 2017 às 03:02)

Trovoada aqui também


----------



## kikofra (25 Mai 2017 às 03:02)

Trovoada seca agora pelo Porto, acabou de abanar a casa toda


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 03:34)

2:53






2:54





2:56


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 03:36)

Começa a chover


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 04:05)

De volta à carga…


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mai 2017 às 04:48)

Que show belíssimo a oeste!!!!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mai 2017 às 05:06)

Bela trovoada a passar aqui perto. Vários raios vistos.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mai 2017 às 05:09)

Estão a começar a ser visíveis as mammatus na bigorna da célula.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mai 2017 às 06:03)

Lindo nascer do sol com as mammatus cor de rosa.


----------



## supercell (25 Mai 2017 às 06:04)

Forte trovoada por Aveiro!


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 06:10)

Bom dia,

Trovoada ao amanhecer no Porto.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

noite com trovoada e um forte aguaceiro de gotas grossas ( que mais parecia granizo pelo barulho)  que acumulou *3.2 mm* num curto espaço de tempo 

Neste momento vai roncando e está muito escuro para sul e SE 

17.9ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 07:07)

Relâmpago a SSW agora mesmo, passado 20 segundos ouviu-se o trovão abafado


----------



## AJCS (25 Mai 2017 às 07:09)

Trovoadas a 10 Km
Temp. 21,1ºC
PA 1013 mbar


----------



## Stinger (25 Mai 2017 às 07:13)

Parece tar tudo a dissipar

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (25 Mai 2017 às 07:22)

E acordo e está a chover... Umas pingas muito dispersas mas chove. Está também nevoeiro e 0 de vento.
De momento 20 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 07:23)

Ouvem-se trovões frequentes


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 07:45)

Grande relâmpago e trovão 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (25 Mai 2017 às 07:47)

Está a trovejar. A luz tremelicou... Não vi nem ouvi nada, fui ao real time lightningmaps e caiu um mesmo aqui na praia... Surreal... Não era suposto isto acontecer amanhã? Hoje não devia estar céu pouco nublado?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## manchester (25 Mai 2017 às 08:03)

Aqui em Ermesinde acordei cerca das 7:30 com som de trovoada, abro a persiana e deparo-me com 1 relâmpago de imediato, distância temporal entre o relâmpago e o som inferior a 1 segundo foi mesmo aqui, que bomba!!! Até disparou o quadro da electricidade aqui de casa 
E está a chover há cerca de 15 minutos com pingas grossas  começa agora lentamente a melhorar. Nem tive oportunidade de fazer vídeo ou tirar fotos.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mai 2017 às 08:04)

Alguns registos de ontem e hoje. As duas primeiras fotos são de uma Cb que se formou ontem na Galiza e as outras da madrugada e início do dia de hoje.




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mai 2017 às 08:26)

Bom Dia!
Trovoada e algumas pingas dispersas, com *19,1º*


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mai 2017 às 08:29)

Vão-se ouvindo vários trovões ao longe.


----------



## dlourenco (25 Mai 2017 às 09:22)

Litoral norte está agreste


----------



## Minhometeo (25 Mai 2017 às 09:27)

Bom dia .

Aguaceiros  moderados e trovoadas por aqui ! 

Tatual: 17 º c


Edit :  mais um fortissimo trovao . Bela manha de trovoada .


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 09:31)

Relâmpagos sobre o mar, o som demora um pouco a chegar e é muito abafado..


----------



## Minhometeo (25 Mai 2017 às 09:33)

Mais uma bomba que ate tudo estremeceu . 

Chove torrencialmente com granizo ,mas que diluvio !!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2017 às 09:39)

Boas,

Ambiente abafado, sigo com *21,1ºC* e *85 %* de Humidade. Vento de Leste com rajadas.

Foto que tirei esta manhã por volta das 8:30h


----------



## Minhometeo (25 Mai 2017 às 09:39)

Que diluvio ,chove  com uma intensidade incrivel !!

E continua a fortissima trovoada tambem...


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 10:12)

Nevoeiro fechado agora por aqui, não se vê um "palmo à frente do nariz"..tempo interessante este


----------



## Minhometeo (25 Mai 2017 às 10:20)

Continua a chover bem ,manha de muita chuva por aqui ...

E continuam a ouvir - se alguns trovoes .


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mai 2017 às 11:18)

Apesar de já ter chovido, o céu agora apresenta-se pouco nublado e a temperatura sobe muito, já com 27º
Tempo abafado


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Mai 2017 às 11:48)

Boas. Hoje de manhã eram 8:00h quando acordei com as bombas mesmo por cima da minha cabeça e ainda choveu bem. Não contava com este amanhecer tão atribulado. Acho que já trovejou mais este ano, do que o ano todo de 2016.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mai 2017 às 11:54)

Humidade e temperatura ambas em subida, *27,4º* e 54% HR, tempo muito abafado portanto, até me falta o ar..


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mai 2017 às 12:05)

E não para de subir, já com 28,3º e 53% HR. 
Está desconfortável, espero que de tarde arrefeça, estou com dor de cabeça e sentir-me tonto com este tempo...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

No Porto, esta madrugada:


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mai 2017 às 14:30)

Novamente atingidos os *30º*...
Para já sem sinais de chuva ou trovoada, céu pouco nublado agora.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mai 2017 às 15:09)

Boa tarde! 
Hoje de manha, por volta das 5:00h, trovoada, seguido de aguaceiro.
De momento céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros.
Dia de terça e quarta muito quentes.


----------



## Stinger (25 Mai 2017 às 15:21)

Pingas grossas por aqui 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## manchester (25 Mai 2017 às 16:08)

Por volta das 7:40 da manhã caíram 3 bombas mesmo por cima de minha casa, consegui apanhar a ultima delas se bem que a 2ª foi praticamente em simutâneo (Faísca e som).
Pelo som percebe-se bem


----------



## 1337 (25 Mai 2017 às 18:29)

Parece que afinal não vem nada para este final de tarde/noite. Pelo Satélite + radar não sei onde os modelos vêm precipitação para madrugada/manhã. Mas pode ser que mude claro


----------



## cookie (25 Mai 2017 às 21:58)

E a tarde lá se aguentou pelo porto, ora muito quente ora mais fresca. Segundo me disseram por VC esteve sempre mais fresca.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2017 às 22:32)

Boa noite,

Interessante rápido desenvolvimento


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 22:40)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Interessante rápido desenvolvimento


Desenvolvimento do quê?


----------



## 1337 (25 Mai 2017 às 23:11)

Do nevoeiro só se for


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mai 2017 às 23:48)

Camarada isso é sombra do radar. Não me perguntem como isso acontece porque não sei. 

Quanto ao evento em si esperava mais deste dia. No entanto ainda não acabou. Para esta madrugada ainda é bem provável haver algo mais para o litoral. Amanhã à tarde é que irá tudo para o interior.

Por aqui neste momento tenho céu pouco nubaldo. Mais fresco em relação a ontem. Ideal para refrescar as casas.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Mai 2017 às 01:18)

1337 disse:


> Do nevoeiro só se for



Não me parece… 






Além disso, ainda foi detectada uma descarga para os lados de Viana e outra lá para Vigo…


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 04:31)

Boa madrugada,


Por aqui é só flash's em várias direcções. Já se vão ouvindo uns  roncos. O manto de nuvens baixas é que não deixa ver nada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 05:10)

Troveja por aqui mas não se vê nada, só os clarões 

Descargas bem frequentes


----------



## PauloSR (26 Mai 2017 às 05:34)

Foi um grande festival elétrico! Assim vale a pena acordar...

Clarões bastante frequntes e sempre acompanhados por chuva.


----------



## Minhometeo (26 Mai 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia .

Dia de aguaceiros .

E com trovoada pelo segundo dia consecutivo .Por volta das 4 da manha fortes trovoes que estremeceram bem !

Dia mais fresco ,com Tatual de 17º c .


----------



## Minhometeo (26 Mai 2017 às 10:30)

Trovoada de novo ...

Algumas falhas eletricas na zona .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

Está a entrar uma linha muito ativa em Viana e Braga...


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mai 2017 às 10:47)

Entre as 4:30 e as 5:30 da madrugada ouvi bastantes trovões e choveu alguma coisa, mas pouco.
Agora o céu está encoberto, algum nevoeiro e até já chuviscou.
Sigo com *15,2º* e *0,5mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2017 às 10:55)

Trovejou aqui em cima ás 7 e 40 da manhã, o que resultou num aguaceiro muito forte. Acumulei até ao momento 10.8 mm, nada mau.

Essa linha tem um movimento não muito interessante, pois vê-se que a maioria vai para a Galiza. Veremos se sobra algo para nós


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mai 2017 às 11:00)

1337 disse:


> Trovejou aqui em cima ás 7 e 40 da manhã, o que resultou num aguaceiro muito forte. Acumulei até ao momento 10.8 mm, nada mau.
> 
> Essa linha tem um movimento não muito interessante, pois vê-se que a maioria vai para a Galiza. Veremos se sobra algo para nós



Estas situações são imprevisiveis... pode pipocar em qualquer sitio.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão..


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2017 às 11:45)

Confirma-se, está a trovejar


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2017 às 11:47)

Aqui junto ao IPO , trovoada


----------



## guimeixen (26 Mai 2017 às 11:49)

Grande trovão aqui em Barcelos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2017 às 11:49)

Roncou bem agora


----------



## guimeixen (26 Mai 2017 às 11:55)

Continuam os trovões. Chove bem também agora.


----------



## AJCS (26 Mai 2017 às 12:02)

Trovoada a 2Km
 temp. 18,7ºC
PA 1012 mbar


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2017 às 12:04)

Mesmo em cima cá em Ponte de Lima, bombas assustadoras e mais um aguaceiro muito forte . Quem diria duas trovoadas no mesmo dia, nunca pensei


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 12:08)

Roncos de 5 em 5 segundos a oeste!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 12:18)

Que bomba jesus cristo!!!!!!


----------



## Nando Costa (26 Mai 2017 às 12:21)

Boas. Por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros acompanhados pelos trovões um tanto abafados.


----------



## Minhometeo (26 Mai 2017 às 12:26)

Por aqui tambem continuam os aguaceiros e a trovoada .


----------



## guimeixen (26 Mai 2017 às 12:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Grande trovão aqui em Barcelos.



Aqui está o trovão:


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mai 2017 às 13:20)

Há pouco trovejou bem, relâmpagos constantes e choveu forte durante 5 minutos.
3mm acumulados.
16º, está fresco hoje.
E agora enquanto escrevo, mais um trovão!


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mai 2017 às 14:56)

Volta a chover e a temperatura é metade da temperatura de ontem!
Apenas 16º
3,3mm acumulados.


----------



## cookie (26 Mai 2017 às 15:16)

Entre as 11 e as 12 trovoada e chuva moderada com umas pingas gigantes na zona industrial da Maia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2017 às 16:04)

A forte granizada que se abateu por cá na hora de almoço, realmente hoje compensou todo o azar que tive ontem.


----------



## Stinger (26 Mai 2017 às 16:53)

Para ja ceu encoberto e nada mais

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (26 Mai 2017 às 16:57)

1337 disse:


> A forte granizada que se abateu por cá na hora de almoço, realmente hoje compensou todo o azar que tive ontem.


Tentar postar logo o video
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,

dia fresco por cá e de céu encoberto. Pouco choveu. Este manto de nuvens baixas apareceu no início da madrugada e nunca mais saiu, nem quando passaram por cá as trovoadas desta noite. Acho que foi a primeira que vi isto a acontecer.

Por volta do meio dia, trovejava mas olhava-se para o céu e via-se exactamente o que se vê agora, um céu claro com uns stratocumulus totalmente inofensivos. Foi mesmo estranho. Ainda assim deu para ouvir um dos trovões mais barulhentos dos últimos anos. Não se via nem a luz dos relâmpagos, mas este fez uma luz tão forte que entrou pela casa dentro. Parecia uma sequência de bombas.








Um dia com muita instabilidade no NW da Península Ibérica. O mapa de descargas do MeteoGalicia registou 18231 descargas. Impressionante. É o novo máximo de descargas registadas em 24H. (desde 2010).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2017 às 20:07)

Fotografia de um amigo meu, Ricardo Sousa, hoje ao amanhecer em Vale de Cambra


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mai 2017 às 20:37)

Dia com intenso nevoeiro o dia todo, até mesmo durante a trovoada na hora de almoço, algo que não me lembro de ter visto...
A máxima foi de 18,5º mas durante a madrugada porque durante o dia a temperatura não foi além dos 16º
Destaque também para a humidade que esteve nos 99% durante todo o dia...
Será que depois de 2 madrugadas com trovoada esta noite temos direito ao 3º round?
A ver vamos


----------



## guimeixen (26 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Dia com intenso nevoeiro o dia todo, até mesmo durante a trovoada na hora de almoço, algo que não me lembro de ter visto...
> A máxima foi de 18,5º mas durante a madrugada porque durante o dia a temperatura não foi além dos 16º
> Destaque também para a humidade que esteve nos 99% durante todo o dia...
> Será que depois de 2 madrugadas com trovoada esta noite temos direito ao 3º round?
> A ver vamos




As condições para trovoada foram-se desde que passou a aquela linha por volta do meio dia. Agora é esperar pelo próximo evento.


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2017 às 11:00)

Eu nunca vi foi trovoada misturada com nevoeiro e nuvens baixas, se alguém se lembra de uma coisas destas ter acontecido antes pf que diga, é uma situação extremamente rara e curiosamente ninguém falou disso


----------



## Minhometeo (27 Mai 2017 às 11:59)

1337 disse:


> Eu nunca vi foi trovoada misturada com nevoeiro e nuvens baixas, se alguém se lembra de uma coisas destas ter acontecido antes pf que diga, é uma situação extremamente rara e curiosamente ninguém falou disso




Pensei o mesmo. Nunca tinha visto ,parecia aquele ar maritimo com neblina a entrar e com vento maritimo e tudo . De repente desatou a trovejar e aguaceiros fortes . E eram trovoes daqueles de fazer estremecer tudo . Nunca tinha visto ,foi um fenomeno interessante .


----------



## Minhometeo (27 Mai 2017 às 12:01)

Mais um dia com ceu nublado .

O dia segue fresco ,com Tatual de 18º c.

O ECM esta prometedor para amanha , quer na previsao de chuva quer de trovoada ...


----------



## Minhometeo (28 Mai 2017 às 00:39)

Boa noite .

Eis que , apos o ceu ter estado nublado todo o dia ,regressa agora a chuva .


----------



## pedro303 (28 Mai 2017 às 12:50)

Boas tardes começa a chuviscar por lourosa. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Minhometeo (28 Mai 2017 às 15:45)

Ja chove por ca .

E chove bem.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Mai 2017 às 16:20)

Chuva fraca


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2017 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

chove bem pelo Porto, já acumula *2 mm*  por aqui


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2017 às 16:38)

*5.6 mm* e a subir 

há pouco até fazia "fumo"  nos telhados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Mai 2017 às 17:36)

Chuva moderada de momento


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2017 às 17:59)

Continua a chuva, sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados 

ISEP: *9.4 mm*:

http://m.meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2017 às 19:20)

Chove bem, *11.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Minhometeo (28 Mai 2017 às 19:56)

Chove intensamente . 

O acumulado vai nos 7 mm .


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2017 às 20:11)

*14.6 mm *e a contar 

16.7 ºc actuais.

Maio já ultrapassa os *150 mm*


----------



## jonas (28 Mai 2017 às 20:14)

Bom mes este maio
Desde a tarde chove quase sem intervalos


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2017 às 20:19)

Boa tarde,

Chuva forte à uns minutos. O acumulado vai nos 8.6mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2017 às 20:30)

Boas, 

Chove a rodos por aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2017 às 20:33)

Aguaceiro torrencial à pouco. O acumulado saltou para os 12.7mm.

Edit: continua a chover bem. 14.5mm


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2017 às 21:03)

Que chuvada! 20.1mm


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mai 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Peço desculpa pela minha pouca participação no fórum nos últimos tempos. 

Hoje lá lá tivemos um dia cinzento, que começou seco, chegando a chuva a partir de meio da tarde.
Por aqui o episódio de maior intensidade deu-se perto das 17.30h.
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco, por vezes moderado como foi ao final da manhã\início da tarde.

Neste momento chove "certinho", com razoável intensidade.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *10,7 mm*.
O mês de maio está acima da média na precipitação, o que é BOM. O total mensal é agora de *151,8 mm*. Nada mau! 

*Tmín: 15,6ºC
Tmáx: 20,9ºC

Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Minhometeo (29 Mai 2017 às 07:19)

Bom dia . 

Chove por ca ,foi uma noite de aguaceiros ,hoje o acumulado ja  segue com 4 mm .

O total deste evento ,para ja ,e de 20 mm.

Tatual: 16º c.


----------



## Minhometeo (29 Mai 2017 às 10:20)

A chuva continua a cair certinha , o acumulado de hoje subiu para os 6 mm .


Vendo os modelos , em  especial o ECM , para mim o mais realista ,nas proximas 240 horas ira predominar uma corrente de Oeste  com tempo mais humido e fresco ,em especial no Norte .


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mai 2017 às 12:04)

Bom Dia!
Por aqui para já não chove, ontem acumulei 10,2mm hoje sigo com 1,8mm
Está um dia fresco, estão 15,9º
Maio segue com 105,9mm, não sei se está dentro da média ou não...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mai 2017 às 14:37)

Boa tarde.

O dia de hoje está relativamente cinzento, nublado com algumas abertas, mas seco. Ainda não vi precipitação, talvez tenha caído alguma coisa mas não acumulou.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
Já o dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado* de de *14,7 mm*.
Estas regas tem sido muito boas, exactamente numa altura em que as plantas começam a fazer bom uso do elemento água. E oxalá não tenha acabado...Mas que foi bom, lá isso foi! 

*Tactual: 20,0ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Nando Costa (29 Mai 2017 às 16:23)

Boas. Por aqui, depois de uma manhã marcada pela chuva essencialmente fraca, agora o sol espreita por entre as nuvens ou não estivéssemos no fim de maio.


----------



## Minhometeo (29 Mai 2017 às 20:27)

Boa tarde

Dia muito chuvoso até ao início da tarde, que rendeu 9 mm. 

Agora estão algumas nuvens dispersas no céu e algum vento. Tempo fresco e húmido.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2017 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Choveu um pouco de manhã que acumulou 0,5mm. Ontem ficou pelos 23,9mm.

Deixo aqui uma foto do pôr do sol de hoje. Desde 24 de Maio que já consigo ver o pôr do sol na minha janela virada a NNE e assim será até por volta de 17 de Julho.




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mai 2017 às 17:20)

Boa tarde.

Por cá...O dia de ontem terminou com céu quase limpo, mas a meio da madrugada já o céu se encontrava muito nublado a encoberto.
A meio da manhã começou a abrir e o sol lá foi espreitando.
Agora pela tarde o rei sol é senhor do céu apesar de ainda algumas nuvens restarem mais a norte (ao longe).
O vento vai soprando fraco (por vezes moderado ao início da tarde).
A temperatura está bastante agradável.

*Tmín: 13,1ºC (02.33h)
Tmáx: 22,6ºC (14.55h)

Tactual: 22,4ºC
Hr: 63%*​


----------



## Stinger (31 Mai 2017 às 16:43)

Vejo torres para o interior

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (31 Mai 2017 às 18:11)

Stinger disse:


> Vejo torres para o interior
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Grande torre a ESE


----------



## Minhometeo (31 Mai 2017 às 18:44)

Boa tarde .

Ceu pouco nublado ,mas com alguns belos cumulus nimbus bem proximos que se avistam .

Tatual: 22° c ( mas a sensacao termica e mais baixa devido a forte nortada ) .


----------



## Minhometeo (1 Jun 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia .

Dia com ceu nublado e esta fresco .

Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2017 às 17:14)

Alguém sentiu um leve tremer da terra cerca das 17:10? Ou terá sido algo localizado a esta zona? Ouviu-se um barulho abafado e tremeu a minha casa como nunca vi..


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2017 às 17:18)

DMartins disse:


> Alguém sentiu um leve tremer da terra cerca das 17:10? Ou terá sido algo localizado a esta zona? Ouviu-se um barulho abafado e tremeu a minha casa como nunca vi..



Sim, foi um sismo. Coloquei aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismos-portugal-2017.9127/page-7#post-608217


----------



## lmviana (6 Jun 2017 às 17:18)

Sim, aqui por Felgueiras também se sentiu...

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Por aqui também, embora fraco.


----------



## panzer4 (6 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Confirmo que em Lousada foi bem perceptivel.
A minha casa vibrou e bem..o epicentro foi em Amarante segundo o IPMA


----------



## lmviana (6 Jun 2017 às 17:23)

Temos de reportar ao IPMA, segundo eles não há relatos de terem sentido

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 17:24)

*PESSOAL! MÊS ERRADO!!!*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2017 às 17:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> *PESSOAL! MÊS ERRADO!!!*


E tópico!


----------



## lmviana (6 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Ups! Peço aos moderadores, que o mova para o topico correcto

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## panzer4 (6 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

lmviana disse:


> Temos de reportar ao IPMA, segundo eles não há relatos de terem sentido
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


ja tentei mas a pagina esta indisponivel.
Ja enviei e mail a informar da situaçao.


----------

